

Linux kernel initialization, part 10: Running first process - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/Initialization/linux-initialization-10.md

======
voltagex_
Hey 0xAX - can you update [http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-
insides/content/](http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-insides/content/)?

